# Line breeding guppies



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been line breeding guppies for about 6 months now and am at the 4th generation . wondering how many generations I can go before I should think about crossing in some new blood. I need to get a few more tanks because I hate culling the poor little buggers.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Why do you have to cull them? There are many people on here who would gladly pay for healthy guppy feeders...


----------

